# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مزاحمت مسجد

## alish78

سلام دوستان
ما خونمون نزدیک مسجده و مشکلی که دارم اینه که مسجد هر روز و هر شب مراسم داره و صدای بلندگوی گلدسته ها رو انقد زیاد میکنن که صداش تو کل خونمون میاد و اصلا نمیشه درس بخونم
کلافه شدم نمیدونم باید چکار کنم
بارها هم بهشون گفتم ولی رعایت نمیکنن
خواهشا کمک کنید راهی برای راحت شدن از این سر و صدا ها هست یا نه؟

----------


## DALĞİN

***فروشگاه ایمن یاب***ویترین طبقه بندی
نه برا کل روز که برای زمان مراسم ها میتونی یکی از این گوشی ها رو بخری و استفاده کنی...
به هر حال هر مسجدی روال کار خودش رو داره و باید بهش احترام گذاشت
بازم تاکیید میکنم کل روز استفاده نکن

----------


## reza2018

میتونید از کتاب خونه استفاده کنید.
گوشی های صداگیر هم تا حد زیادی صدا رو کاهش میدن

----------


## mostafara

> ***فروشگاه ایمن یاب***ویترین طبقه بندی
> نه برا کل روز که برای زمان مراسم ها میتونی یکی از این گوشی ها رو بخری و استفاده کنی...
> به هر حال هر مسجدی روال کار خودش رو داره و باید بهش احترام گذاشت
> بازم تاکیید میکنم کل روز استفاده نکن


*به نظرم گوشگیر اسفنجی ها بهترن هم ارزون هستن هم صدای بیشتری میگیرن
*http://imen-yab.ir/product-category/%D8%A7%DB%8C%D8%B1%D9%BE%D9%84%D8%A7%DA%AF/1-2-3-1 
 :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## alish78

> ***فروشگاه ایمن یاب***ویترین طبقه بندی
> نه برا کل روز که برای زمان مراسم ها میتونی یکی از این گوشی ها رو بخری و استفاده کنی...
> به هر حال هر مسجدی روال کار خودش رو داره و باید بهش احترام گذاشت
> بازم تاکیید میکنم کل روز استفاده نکن


ممنون بابت پیشنهادتون حتما چک میکنم
ولی فکر نکنم این شیوه کارشون که داره باعث مزاحمت همسایه ها میشه قابل احترام باشه درحالیکه همه مراجع تقلید هم گفتن که صدایی بجز اذان نباید از بلندگو های بیرونی مسجد پخش بشه
راستی این گوشیا کدومشونو بخرم بهتره از ۱۲ تومن داره تا ۱۱۵ تومن!!!

----------


## alish78

> میتونید از کتاب خونه استفاده کنید.
> گوشی های صداگیر هم تا حد زیادی صدا رو کاهش میدن


کتابخونه کلا شهرمون یدونه داره اونم شده پاتوق لاتا میان اونجا واسه خنده و مسخره بازی
این گوشی ها رو کجاها دارن؟

----------


## alish78

> *به نظرم گوشگیر اسفنجی ها بهترن هم ارزون هستن هم صدای بیشتری میگیرن
> *http://imen-yab.ir/product-category/...3-1.aspx:yahoo


چه مغازه هایی اینا رو دارن؟

----------


## vahidz771

24 ساعت که مراسم نیست  :Yahoo (4): 
اگه راهی پیدا نشد یه درسایی که تمرکز کمتری میخوان رو بذار زمان مراسم هاشون ، مثلا برای درسی مثل ریاضی فکر نکنم سروصدا اذیتی داشته باشه ولی برای عمومی باید تمرکز داشته باشی که بذار آخر شب :Yahoo (50):  هم اینکه میگن وقتی میخوابی مغز شروع میکنه به تجزیه تحلیل شبانه روزی که گذشت البته از آخر به اول ، اینجوری فکر کنم بهتر هم تو ذهن میمونه  :Yahoo (106): 
پ.ن : چیزی که آزار خلق در اون باشه حرامه ؛ اینو به اون جاهلای مومن نمای مسجدتون بگو  :Yahoo (31): 
موفق باشی داداش  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## alish78

> 24 ساعت که مراسم نیست 
> اگه راهی پیدا نشد یه درسایی که تمرکز کمتری میخوان رو بذار زمان مراسم هاشون ، مثلا برای درسی مثل ریاضی فکر نکنم سروصدا اذیتی داشته باشه ولی برای عمومی باید تمرکز داشته باشی که بذار آخر شب هم اینکه میگن وقتی میخوابی مغز شروع میکنه به تجزیه تحلیل شبانه روزی که گذشت البته از آخر به اول ، اینجوری فکر کنم بهتر هم تو ذهن میمونه 
> پ.ن : چیزی که آزار خلق در اون باشه حرامه ؛ اینو به اون جاهلای مومن نمای مسجدتون بگو 
> موفق باشی داداش


اره تو همین فکرم که درسایی که میشه تو سر و صدا خوند رو تو اون ساعات بخونم
بهشون بارها همین حرفایی که میگی رو گفتم ولی انقد افراطین که هیچی حالیشون نیست[emoji58]

----------


## vahidz771

> اره تو همین فکرم که درسایی که میشه تو سر و صدا خوند رو تو اون ساعات بخونم
> بهشون بارها همین حرفایی که میگی رو گفتم ولی انقد افراطین که هیچی حالیشون نیست[emoji58]


خدا به راه راست هدایتشون کنه ، انسان بودن مهم تر از دیندار ( نما ) بودن هست  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## reza2018

فروشگاه های لوازم ایمنی شاید داشته باشن
فقط اگه خواستی بخری اونجا تست کنکه صدا رو خوب کاهش بده.

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام دوستان
> ما خونمون نزدیک مسجده و مشکلی که دارم اینه که مسجد هر روز و هر شب مراسم داره و صدای بلندگوی گلدسته ها رو انقد زیاد میکنن که صداش تو کل خونمون میاد و اصلا نمیشه درس بخونم
> کلافه شدم نمیدونم باید چکار کنم
> بارها هم بهشون گفتم ولی رعایت نمیکنن
> خواهشا کمک کنید راهی برای راحت شدن از این سر و صدا ها هست یا نه؟


حق ندارن همچین کاری کنن . امام جمعه شهرتون رو گیر بیارید بهشون بگید . 
فعلا هم میتونید از گوش گیر استفاده کنید یا موزیک بی کلام بذارید موقع درس خوندن

----------


## alish78

> حق ندارن همچین کاری کنن . امام جمعه شهرتون رو گیر بیارید بهشون بگید . 
> فعلا هم میتونید از گوش گیر استفاده کنید یا موزیک بی کلام بذارید موقع درس خوندن


دقیقا مسجد جامع شهرمونه که دست خود امام جمعس[emoji23]

----------


## parslord

> دقیقا مسجد جامع شهرمونه که دست خود امام جمعس[emoji23]


 :Yahoo (23):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> دقیقا مسجد جامع شهرمونه که دست خود امام جمعس[emoji23]


فرق نداره . اون که نگفته که مسئولین مسجد همچین کاری کنن !  شما اگه تشریف ببرید بهش این استفتا رو نشون بدید مجبوره بگه فیتیله رو بکشن پایین :
 پخش اذان به نحو متعارف براى اعلام داخل شدن وقت نماز صبح به وسيله بلندگو اشكال ندارد، ولى پخش آيات قرآنى و دعا و غير آن از بلندگوى مسجد، اگر موجب اذيت همسايگان شود، توجيه شرعى ندارد، و بلكه داراى اشكال است
1. آيت الله خامنه اي، رساله اجوبه الاستفتائات، س 454.

----------


## kryption

ابزار فروشی احتمالا داره

----------


## alish78

> فرق نداره . اون که نگفته که مسئولین مسجد همچین کاری کنن !  شما اگه تشریف ببرید بهش این استفتا رو نشون بدید مجبوره بگه فیتیله رو بکشن پایین :
>  پخش اذان به نحو متعارف براى اعلام داخل شدن وقت نماز صبح به وسيله بلندگو اشكال ندارد، ولى پخش آيات قرآنى و دعا و غير آن از بلندگوى مسجد، اگر موجب اذيت همسايگان شود، توجيه شرعى ندارد، و بلكه داراى اشكال است
> 1. آيت الله خامنه اي، رساله اجوبه الاستفتائات، س 454.


والا اینو خودم خیلی وقته خوندم حتما امروز میرم دفتر امام جمعه بهش میگم
راستی الان یه سوال برام بوجود اومد
این صداهای متفرقه که اگه همسایه ها رو اذیت کنه باید قطع بشه شامل خطبه های نماز جمعه هم میشه؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> والا اینو خودم خیلی وقته خوندم حتما امروز میرم دفتر امام جمعه بهش میگم
> راستی الان یه سوال برام بوجود اومد
> این صداهای متفرقه که اگه همسایه ها رو اذیت کنه باید قطع بشه شامل خطبه های نماز جمعه هم میشه؟


اره فکر میکنم چیزی جز اذان نباید با صدای بلند پخش بشه

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

از این صدا گیر های اسفنجی کالا پزشکی ها دارن
صدا رو کامل کامل نمیگیره ولی خیلی خوبه

----------


## nashnas4

فرض کنید چه وضعی میشه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم اللهم ...  مطابق شکل خطوط میدان الکتریکی در اطراف دو بار الکتریکی رسم شده است اگر بار q2 .. این نشان از عزم جدی ملت است امریکا نمیخواهد ما به قدرت برسیم!..نمودار p-v ی رو به رو مربوط به یک گاز کامل تک اتمی است کار انجام شده روی گاز در این چرخه چند ژول است؟..اگر امریکا برجام را از بین ببرد ان را اتش میزنیم 

کاملا بهت حق میدم
حالا این که چیزی نیست
محرم چهار تا از این خانم جلسه ای ها همسایه ما بودند از ساعت ۸ صبح تا ۳ بعد از ظهر این بلندگو رو برمیداشتن مردمو و دعوت میکردند بعد میگفتند حسین روح و روانم!‌
در حالی که اصلا شنیدن صدای زن اون هم با این شکل و با توجه به ازار رسوندن کاملا حرام هست
بعد از  ۳ تا ۸ شب استراحت میکردند دوباره از ۸ تا ۱۱ شروع میکردند
دیگه اعصابم داشت داغون می شد
واقعا این کارا جز بردن ابروی اسلام هیچ نفعی نداره 
خب الان مثلا از  بلندگو مسجد این همه مدت صدای دعا و .. در بیاد مردم رستگار میشن؟! 
خود حضرت محمد زنده بود این مردم ایمان نیاوردند
حالا با این کارهای الکی جز زدگی از دین هیچ اتفاق جالبی نمیفته 
واقعا جای تاسف داره 
مملکت اسلامی هست از خود قوانین اسلام استفاده نمیکنیم ..

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*که اون مسجد داره به شکل واضحی حق الناس میکنه
به خودشومنم بگی به جرم هتک حرمت مسجد میکننت تو گونی
حالا اینا رو بی خیال
بنظرم از این گوش گیر خلبانیا بزن
گوش گیر اسفنجی گوشتو خارش میاره و اذیت میکنه
اینم لینکش تو دیجیکالا:گوش گیر خلبانی*

----------


## Navid70

> سلام دوستان
> ما خونمون نزدیک مسجده و مشکلی که دارم اینه که مسجد هر روز و هر شب مراسم داره و صدای بلندگوی گلدسته ها رو انقد زیاد میکنن که صداش تو کل خونمون میاد و اصلا نمیشه درس بخونم
> کلافه شدم نمیدونم باید چکار کنم
> بارها هم بهشون گفتم ولی رعایت نمیکنن
> خواهشا کمک کنید راهی برای راحت شدن از این سر و صدا ها هست یا نه؟


 به جای اینکه به خاطر .ریت دیگران خودتو عذاب بدی برو جلوی مسجد داد و بیداد کن حقتو بگیر،پیگیر باش
کدوم شهری؟

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Navid70


به جای اینکه به خاطر .ریت دیگران خودتو عذاب بدی برو جلوی مسجد داد و بیداد کن حقتو بگیر،پیگیر باش
کدوم شهری؟


فحش راه کار مناسبیه*

----------


## alish78

> فرض کنید چه وضعی میشه
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم اللهم ...  مطابق شکل خطوط میدان الکتریکی در اطراف دو بار الکتریکی رسم شده است اگر بار q2 .. این نشان از عزم جدی ملت است امریکا نمیخواهد ما به قدرت برسیم!..نمودار p-v ی رو به رو مربوط به یک گاز کامل تک اتمی است کار انجام شده روی گاز در این چرخه چند ژول است؟..اگر امریکا برجام را از بین ببرد ان را اتش میزنیم 
> 
> کاملا بهت حق میدم
> حالا این که چیزی نیست
> محرم چهار تا از این خانم جلسه ای ها همسایه ما بودند از ساعت ۸ صبح تا ۳ بعد از ظهر این بلندگو رو برمیداشتن مردمو و دعوت میکردند بعد میگفتند حسین روح و روانم!‌
> در حالی که اصلا شنیدن صدای زن اون هم با این شکل و با توجه به ازار رسوندن کاملا حرام هست
> بعد از  ۳ تا ۸ شب استراحت میکردند دوباره از ۸ تا ۱۱ شروع میکردند
> دیگه اعصابم داشت داغون می شد
> ...


دقیقا همینه که میگی[emoji17]

----------


## alish78

> به جای اینکه به خاطر .ریت دیگران خودتو عذاب بدی برو جلوی مسجد داد و بیداد کن حقتو بگیر،پیگیر باش
> کدوم شهری؟


والا جرات میخواد این کارا که من فعلا ترجیح میدم ادامه تحصیل بدم[emoji23] 
خرمشهر هستم. حالا این هیچ محرم داغون میشیم همش صدای هیئتا با طبلاشون تو گوشمونه

----------


## kurdish boy

حداقل اینش خوبه صبح زود از خواب بیدارت میکنه صدای اذان صبح تو هم وقتی صدا اذان صبحو شنیدی سریع بیادرشو نماز صبح رو بخون بعد بچسپ به درس 😀 از این گوشگیر های خلبانی استفاده کن البته شانس من خونه ما از مسجد دوره ولی صدای  اذان رو میشنوم ولی چه صدای زیبایی واقعا شانس اوردم تو محل ما کسی اذان نمیده یا حداقل خیلی کم اذان میدن وقت اذان شد یه صدای ضبط شده از اذان قاریان برجسته میذارن که واقعا ادم از شنیدنش لذت میبره

----------


## vahidz771

مسجد محل ما صبح ها مراسم نماز ندارن دور همی میخوابن  :Yahoo (20): 
ینی اولا بود کلا 2 نفر میومدن یکی هم پیش نماز 3 نفر :Yahoo (21): 
مال اینا هم شاید اینجوری باشه ...

----------


## Phenotype_2

> سلام دوستان
> ما خونمون نزدیک مسجده و مشکلی که دارم اینه که مسجد هر روز و هر شب مراسم داره و صدای بلندگوی گلدسته ها رو انقد زیاد میکنن که صداش تو کل خونمون میاد و اصلا نمیشه درس بخونم
> کلافه شدم نمیدونم باید چکار کنم
> بارها هم بهشون گفتم ولی رعایت نمیکنن
> خواهشا کمک کنید راهی برای راحت شدن از این سر و صدا ها هست یا نه؟


 @8mit8
داداش توضیح بده.
توجیح کن.
بگو ک صدای صوت قرار ثواب داره و فردا ک بد بخت شد عجر اوخرویش بیشتر میشه.
بگو ک اینه سنت های خداوندی هستن.
بگو ک اون صدا صدای شمایی زاده نیست و سعادت هر دو دنیاس.
بگو دوست من. توجیهش کن. مشکل این اقا مشکل این اقا نیست. مشکل منم هست. مشکل خیلیات. مشکل ساز میشه وقتی شعور دست اند کاران مسجد  در حد پوست تخم مرغه.

----------


## alish78

> @8mit8
> داداش توضیح بده.
> توجیح کن.
> بگو ک صدای صوت قرار ثواب داره و فردا ک بد بخت شد عجر اوخرویش بیشتر میشه.
> بگو ک اینه سنت های خداوندی هستن.
> بگو ک اون صدا صدای شمایی زاده نیست و سعادت هر دو دنیاس.
> بگو دوست من. توجیهش کن. مشکل این اقا مشکل این اقا نیست. مشکل منم هست. مشکل خیلیات. مشکل ساز میشه وقتی شعور دست اند کاران مسجد  در حد پوست تخم مرغه.


والا شهر ما کوچیکه همه همو میشناسن
تو مسجدم همه من و پدرمو میشناسن برم چیزی بگم میان به بابام میگن این پسرت کافره مشرکه بی خداس و ازین حرفا
دیدم که میگم...[emoji17]

----------


## Phenotype_2

> والا شهر ما کوچیکه همه همو میشناسن
> تو مسجدم همه من و پدرمو میشناسن برم چیزی بگم میان به بابام میگن این پسرت کافره مشرکه بی خداس و ازین حرفا
> دیدم که میگم...[emoji17]


درک میکنم داداش گلم. باور کن میفهمم. جماعتی خشن، نا متعادل، توسعه نیافته، مرده پرست و با خصوصایت رفتاری شبیه ب سوسمار.
بهش بگی اقا صدا ازانت داره تو عمق وجودم خراش میده لطفا ی خورده ساده تر، ممکنه ب صدای لا اله الا اله سرتو بیخ تا بیخ ببره و از خدای خودش بابت کشتن تو پاداشی ابدی بخاد.
من دیدم ک میگما. :Yahoo (5): 
اینا خطر ناکن. زبونتو تو دهنت لول کن وگرنه میکشنت. یا اینکه سعی کن بری ی روز ک داره سر صدا میکنه کتاباتو ببری بریزی وسط مسجد داد بزنی من اینا رو چطور بخونم وقتی شما 3 نوبت ب مدت سه ساعت ارامش افکار منو به میزنید.

من جنگ علنی با دشمن رو ترجیح میدم ب همسایه ب ظاهر بی ازاره مسلمونی ک همه عبادت هاشو میبینم. مسلمونا مشکل اصلی جهل در دنیای امروزن.

----------


## saj8jad

> @8mit8
> داداش توضیح بده.
> توجیح کن.
> بگو ک صدای صوت قرار ثواب داره و فردا ک بد بخت شد عجر اوخرویش بیشتر میشه.
> بگو ک اینه سنت های خداوندی هستن.
> بگو ک اون صدا صدای شمایی زاده نیست و سعادت هر دو دنیاس.
> بگو دوست من. توجیهش کن. مشکل این اقا مشکل این اقا نیست. مشکل منم هست. مشکل خیلیات. مشکل ساز میشه وقتی شعور دست اند کاران مسجد  در حد پوست تخم مرغه.


شما خیلی بهتر از من توضیح دادی و استدلال آوردی ، باریکلا ، واقعا تحسینت میکنم  :Y (551):

----------

